# Photoshoot Ideas?



## lisa_13 (May 29, 2008)

so i'm doing some free promo shots for a band in a few weeks. we've agreed on a date and time and they gave me freedom of location/direction.

so i'm a little nervous, as it's my first photoshoot with people i don't know.
since we don't have money to rent a studio, we're shooting on boston common on a sunny afternoon so we'll have natural lighting.

i just need some ideas on posing, angles, etc. i believe only two of the band members are coming. 

if anyone has any ideas or advice pleaseeee let me know!


----------



## Alfred D. (May 29, 2008)

What is the intended purpose of those photos, lisa? What will they be applied as, or used for? Are they plain and simple promo photos, for general handout? Or to illustrate an article about the band in a magazine? Or on a website? Or is it for the sleeve of their CD? With only 2 of the band members?


----------



## lisa_13 (May 29, 2008)

the band doesnt have any real, good photos of themselves to post on their myspace, website etc. two of their members have gone home until september, which is why only two of them will be there. they just want some photos of the band (or in this case 1/2 the band) to post on their site/promote themselves


----------



## Alfred D. (May 29, 2008)

lisa_13 said:


> the band doesnt have any real, good photos of themselves to post on their myspace, website etc. two of their members have gone home until september, which is why only two of them will be there. they just want some photos of the band (or in this case 1/2 the band) to post on their site/promote themselves



Wait! Then someone also needs to do a session, later, with the other 2 members: different light, different style, different mood. Well, _different_ photos really. I'm not sure how well they will fit/match with the photos of the first session for a tight presentation.

Can't that second session be with all four together?


----------



## Village Idiot (May 30, 2008)

It really doesn't make sense to shoot two of the band members unless you're doing individual shots or they're kicking the other two guys out.

If you're shooting outside, at least pick up a reflector of some sort.


----------



## lisa_13 (May 30, 2008)

ill most likely be doing individual shots, as well as a few group shots. and when the other members return, we're doing another shoot.


----------



## lolo (Jun 11, 2008)

I have done a few amateur shoots for my friends who are in (or trying to be in) the music business, to use for albums and promotions, etc, and they turned out to be pretty successful for the most part. I'd say for bands try lots of different angles, shooting from below upwards or from above creates some cool angles. We too did the shoot just wandering around Chicago... you come across some cool things that you wouldn't necessarily think of ahead of time, and poses and ideas will just pop into your head. Just take a lot and see what turns out! Good luck!


----------

